# BMQ CO-OP



## Sgt_McWatt (2 Dec 2005)

I am doing my BMQ through highschool. My unit 4 RCR, S Coy. I was wondering if this has ever been done before and is everything going to be the same as a regular Reserve weekend BMQ?


----------



## shaboing (2 Dec 2005)

i heard there is 1 main difference, you lots more time so its not as compressed


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (3 Dec 2005)

Thanks, just wanted to make sure there was no major difference.


----------



## Rubes (4 Dec 2005)

You get to go home at night and sleep in your own bed.


----------



## foxtwo (10 Dec 2005)

Around what time do you start/finish? (as in like 10h00-18h00?)


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (12 Dec 2005)

As of yet it has not been decided. It is still being looked at, however obviously it will be some late nights, weekends. Otherwise you just wont be able to do all of the training.


----------



## Q.Y. Ranger (17 Dec 2005)

I am currently scheduled to start my basic training through co-op as well. Now above it was stated that there is a lot more time, so everything is not as rushed. Does this mean that the instructors will go more in depth into everything, or at least some things? Or will it just be taught slower? 

Mike


----------



## Pte_Martin (17 Dec 2005)

I did co-op three years ago and it was run from 1200 to 1630 Tuesday to Friday and we did like 4 weekends. we did go in depth with everything and there is lots of time to get extra help. It was a good time, It's alot different than do BMQ in the summer because you don't have inspections and you don't have to Clean the rooms and such


----------



## Wood973 (18 Dec 2005)

When I did my Co-Op BMQ it was Mon-Thurs from 0800h to approx 1600h.  This was for the whole 2nd semester but we also did our Comms course after we finished the BMQ.

We had our Grad parade with the weekend BMQ and their drill was aweful.  You get a lot more time to learn with the Co-Op course.  

Also the nice thing is you get high school credits and you get paid (we were the first year to get paid but I'm assuming it's the same.)


----------



## foxtwo (21 Dec 2005)

I looked into it and so far it's:

Feb-June
08h00-16h00
Mon-Thu
Pay is the same.
You get BMQ and SQ
and sometimes you are gone for a week (i.e. Borden)

There's a CATO here that I don't quite understand. Can someone explain it a bit better?
http://cadets.ca/_docs/cato-oaic/1335_b.pdf


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (22 Dec 2005)

Thats many hoe there running one co-op. Not mine. However basically it says that a cadet joining the reserves or regular force as an NCM is entitled to a time credit of 180 days, so  you and Pte. Bloggins who wasn't a cadet at the same time, do all the same courses. You'd continually be receiving pay increases and promotions 1/2 a year before him because of this time credit.


----------



## SierraAir (22 Dec 2005)

I did my BMQ/SQ co-op two years ago.


Mon -Fri from 1245-1800
5 weekends (We spent an extra weekend to learn the Carl G
Awesome time, with a good instructor to recruit ratio. My section was 6 people with a Section cmdr, and a 2i/c.(unlike reg force BMQ where we had one section cmdr for 20 recruits)


----------



## Ranger (3 Mar 2006)

This year the co-op is Tues - Thurs roughly 0800h - 1630h.
They get paid, and they get 4 credits...I'm sure they'll do some weekends as well\

Katie


----------



## Q.Y. Ranger (3 Mar 2006)

I am currently going through the BMQ/SQ co-op, and we train Tuesday - Friday. The day starts at 0800h, and ends at 1600h, give or take 15 min. We have only gone one Monday, and that was to get our kit, other then that, schedule stays the same everyday (excluding the exercises). We also have an 8 day course after SQ which is a DP1 work-up. From what i read on our schedule, we train on the Carl Gustav, we learn rappelling, and  learn to use the SATS weapon simulators.

Mike


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (4 Mar 2006)

My co-op is just BMQ, this BMQ/SQ sounds way better though. mine runs form tues-fri 1230-1600 + 2 weekends. people who get BMQ SQ are luck because then you cna be into DP2 in your first summer. It would be incredibly useful in speeding up the slow army reserve process for people who have school adn cant go away durring the year.


----------



## Q.Y. Ranger (6 Mar 2006)

Pte(R). McWatt said:
			
		

> people who get BMQ SQ are luck because then you cna be into DP2 in your first summer.



I believe you mean DP1. I know for us, we go for our DP1 in the summer and the day after the course ends, we go on our Brigade Excersise. I didn't think it was possible to do both DP1 and 2 in one summer. Anyone confirm this?

Mike


----------



## Pte_Martin (7 Mar 2006)

it's possible depends on if you do the early DP1 then you could get on your DP2 at least that's what it as like last year in Meaford


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (7 Mar 2006)

I guess I wasn't specific enough. What I meant was you finish DP1 with your trades training then your free to start your DP2 PLQ right after. Assuming you have enough time in the summer. Am I wrong?


----------

